
Iran Air Flight 655: US tried to cover up its own destruction of a plane (2014) - stareatgoats
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2014/07/the-vincennes-downing-of-iran-air-flight-655-the-united-states-tried-to-cover-up-its-own-destruction-of-a-passenger-plane.html
======
nwallin
Note that "cover up" in the case of flight IA 655 meant "making bullshit
excuses". (The Navy immediately claimed to have shot down an Iranian military
fighter, but on the same day announced that they were wrong and it was in fact
the airliner) In the cases of MH 17 and the recent PS752 shoot downs, "cover
up" means denying it and destroying the evidence.

Russia continues to deny shooting down MH17, while it took three days for Iran
to admit it, presumably prompted by the cell phone footage. Who knows what
would have happened if that footage never surfaced.

IMHO the title is misleading.

------
cafard
Did it? It was pretty damned obvious what had happened.

